# Track design software for Atlas HO slot car track?



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Guys,

It's been years since I had a usable track set up. Long story short: I have a new house with a finished basement, and I am looking to build a small HO slot car track that will fold up against the wall: I just want something to mess around with. I have a pile of Atlas track, and I am seeking to design a small track without an over/under and without a 4-lane crossover, so the Atlas Layout Manual isn't much help. Does anyone know of slot car track design software that includes Atlas/Lionel track?

If all else fails, it will be back to masking tape on the floor, and messing around with track pieces, which is a pain.

Fred


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Just google best slot car track layouts and eliminate the crossing and over/under ones. Then decide how much fold up space you can move by yourself and pick a track or elements of them to fit that given space.

Alternatively tell us how many of each track piece you have....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Here is an 8 x 12 sized layout to resemble spa. Do you have enough track pieces to build it. A shorter version? You may need to adjust the board size to make it work with your available track pieces.


----------

